# Katie's Siblings



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thought you all might like to see updated pictures of Katie's brothers and sisters. I still have 2 males left available if anyone is interested!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Sure are nice looking puppies. I wish I were ready to get one....


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

They are all adorable!
I've been checking your site every day to see if you had posted any new pictures. It's always been a real treat when I saw you had!!


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

ontariogolden said:


> They are all adorable!
> I've been checking your site every day to see if you had posted any new pictures. It's always been a real treat when I saw you had!!


I try to take them on a weekly basis, beacuse they change so darn fast!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

I would get one if it was in my budget right now. I'm poor with xmas etc. Sorry. I want one BADDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> I would get one if it was in my budget right now. I'm poor with xmas etc. Sorry. I want one BADDDDDDDDDDDDD


Yeah, you probably should get a golden one of these days...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> I would get one if it was in my budget right now. I'm poor with xmas etc. Sorry. I want one BADDDDDDDDDDDDD


Hey! You're already committed to one of Samson's puppies.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Hey! You're already committed to one of Samson's puppies.


oh yeah, will you ship it to me LOL  :doh:


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Which 2 are still available? And what do they come with? Papers?


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Nvm, I checked your site thanks


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

10 more days til Katie comes home - Happy Dance


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

They're all so cute!!! Makes me want to get a 2nd puppy..lol.

Next dog I get will be a rescue if I can find one.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> 10 more days til Katie comes home - Happy Dance


Oh, I bet you are getting excited!!!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Wowie, they are so cute!!


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> 10 more days til Katie comes home - Happy Dance


10 days?? WOW! It's gone by fast for me. I'm sure it hasn't gone by quickly for you at all! LOL

I can't wait to see you post some pictures of her when she comes home!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Please someone buy one of the boy pups so Katie can have a sibling near by for play dates lol.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow...doesnt seem like its been that long.... very cute pups...NO I dont want another one.....


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> Please someone buy one of the boy pups so Katie can have a sibling near by for play dates lol.


Yeah! Come on! Buy a pup, lol.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> NO I dont want another one.....


Are you sure? He'd fit right in.....


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Well Becky -

I think you have done a GREAT job selling them so far. I hope in 10 more days the last 2 cuties can find a nice, loving, warm home


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> Well Becky -
> 
> I think you have done a GREAT job selling them so far. I hope in 10 more days the last 2 cuties can find a nice, loving, warm home



I'm not worried about it. They will sell, just a bad time in the next 2 weeks because of Christmas. If not, they will stay until they do sell


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I love the pictures of your pups. I have been to your site several times looking. And I have talked about you to several people telling them that you are going to be one of the first places I look for a new puppy when the time comes. I love that you are breeding quality 'pet' puppies. I'm partial to lighter colored ones but all of yours have the face I love.


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

marshab1 said:


> I love the pictures of your pups. I have been to your site several times looking. And I have talked about you to several people telling them that you are going to be one of the first places I look for a new puppy when the time comes. I love that you are breeding quality 'pet' puppies. I'm partial to lighter colored ones but all of yours have the face I love.


Thanks Marsha. I take pride in my pups. They are not show dogs by any means, but they are healthy. I have gone through the heartache of having to put a wonderful family pet down at the age of 4 years old who could no longer walk beacuse she had hip displaysia so bad due to bad breeding. I promised myself then that my breeding dogs would have hips, elbows, eyes and heart certs AT LEAST before breeding them. I am also working towards thyroid certs now too.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

You're definitely a wonderful breeder  And your puppies are so cute!


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> You're definitely a wonderful breeder  And your puppies are so cute!


    Thanks


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for posting those photos. I was wondering how the rest of the litter looked...but I should have known. They are all fine-looking puppies. And CUTE! Good grief, I'd never done the puppy thing before, but this is enough to give me the fever!


----------

